
I wrote how Twinings was created and even competitors became clients - leonagano
https://before90s.substack.com/p/twinings-tea?r=5posg&utm_campaign=post&utm_medium=web&utm_source=copy
======
leonagano
Hi, I've been writing insights from pre-internet companies in my newsletter.
Found it an interesting subject as some "modern" methods like A/B testing,
distribution channel have been used for a very long time.

I also share on my Twitter
[https://twitter.com/leonagano](https://twitter.com/leonagano) bite-sized
insights

